# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Новинка PerfectWorld

## perfectworldss

*Новинка сервер PerfectWorld*- Сервер полностью на русском языке;- Рейты на ex/sp - 3, на drop/money - 4;- Магазин редких вещей;- Уникальные игровые возможности;Приглашаем вас посетить http://perfectworlds.ruОписание игры:Perfect World – это новая бесплатная онлайн игра (MMO RPG), где созидательная мудрость древневосточных мифов причудливо сочетается с разрушительным желанием заново переписать историю мира. Герою предстоит стать творцом своей судьбы и самому выбрать правильное направление: странствовать по бескрайней вселенной или участвовать в яростных дуэлях на земле, воде и в воздухе. Возводить собственные дворцы, заботясь об их внутреннем убранстве и красоте окружающего пейзажа, или стать могущественным полководцем и захватывать чужие владения и территории. Шить прекрасную одежду из тончайшего шелка, мастерить редчайшее оружие или посягнуть на титул властителя мира? Ключевые особенности игры:ЛЕТАЙ ПО ВСЕМУ МИРУ!В Perfect World игроков ждут огромные территории, предназначенные специально для воздушных полетов, множество видов летающих животных для быстрого передвижения по воздуху, возможность путешествовать на одном звере одновременно с другим персонажем, и даже поединки на летающих существах прямо во время полета!СОЗДАЙ МОГУЩЕСТВЕННУЮ ДИНАСТИЮ!Игроки могут вступать в могущественные гильдии и заключать семейные союзы с представителем другого клана для расширения личного влияния; следуя по стопам великих правителей, управлять сильнейшим войском, защищать свои владения, захватывать вражеские территории и сражаться за право обладания всем миром! ПОДЧЕРКНИ СВОЮ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ!Гибкая система настройки внешности позволит создать неповторимого, ни на кого не похожего персонажа и с точностью до мельчайших деталей повторить облик самого игрока. С помощью встроенной в игру системы визуализации эмоций можно общаться с другими героями: быть искренним, демонстрируя истинные чувства, настроения и переживания; быть индивидуальным: создавать авторские предметы гардероба под собственной торговой маркой, изготавливать уникальное оружие, заниматься ландшафтным дизайном и оформлением интерьеров своего дома.

----------


## do_panic

Гы. Можно грабить корованы!

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> *Новинка сервер PerfectWorld*- Сервер полностью на русском языке;- Рейты на ex/sp - 3, на drop/money - 4;- Магазин редких вещей;- Уникальные игровые возможности;Приглашаем вас посетить http://perfectworlds.ruОписание игры:Perfect World – это новая бесплатная онлайн игра (MMO RPG), где созидательная мудрость древневосточных мифов причудливо сочетается с разрушительным желанием заново переписать историю мира. Герою предстоит стать творцом своей судьбы и самому выбрать правильное направление: странствовать по бескрайней вселенной или участвовать в яростных дуэлях на земле, воде и в воздухе. Возводить собственные дворцы, заботясь об их внутреннем убранстве и красоте окружающего пейзажа, или стать могущественным полководцем и захватывать чужие владения и территории. Шить прекрасную одежду из тончайшего шелка, мастерить редчайшее оружие или посягнуть на титул властителя мира? Ключевые особенности игры:ЛЕТАЙ ПО ВСЕМУ МИРУ!В Perfect World игроков ждут огромные территории, предназначенные специально для воздушных полетов, множество видов летающих животных для быстрого передвижения по воздуху, возможность путешествовать на одном звере одновременно с другим персонажем, и даже поединки на летающих существах прямо во время полета!СОЗДАЙ МОГУЩЕСТВЕННУЮ ДИНАСТИЮ!Игроки могут вступать в могущественные гильдии и заключать семейные союзы с представителем другого клана для расширения личного влияния; следуя по стопам великих правителей, управлять сильнейшим войском, защищать свои владения, захватывать вражеские территории и сражаться за право обладания всем миром! ПОДЧЕРКНИ СВОЮ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ!Гибкая система настройки внешности позволит создать неповторимого, ни на кого не похожего персонажа и с точностью до мельчайших деталей повторить облик самого игрока. С помощью встроенной в игру системы визуализации эмоций можно общаться с другими героями: быть искренним, демонстрируя истинные чувства, настроения и переживания; быть индивидуальным: создавать авторские предметы гардероба под собственной торговой маркой, изготавливать уникальное оружие, заниматься ландшафтным дизайном и оформлением интерьеров своего дома.


весьма забавная игра,аналог ЛА2,но в отличии от него есть интересный плюс-В НЕЙ МОЖНО ПРЫГАТЬ!!! я играл в неё,но так как не любитель ЛА2 и её клонов особо не увлекаюсь,под настроение побегаю покачаю своего перса. могу посоветовать игру подобную, http://rfonline.ru/ , в ней есть плюс как боевые роботы и различное огнестрельное оружие, всё остальное как и в ЛА2. Удачи в прокачке героев!

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Нее, ПВ круче линейки, ярче и интереснее
и совсем даже не аналог (( она в корее появилась практически одновременно с тем как линейка выпущена была
однако атмосфера игры совсем другая... да я согласен тут много сходств, но ... и вот это но решает всё ))) в линейку я поиграл отсилы 2 дня и бросил, а в ПВ уже больше года... хотя на вкус и цвет товарищей нет )))

----------


## Микола

где можно скачать бесплатные двд игры

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 20 секунд_
игры бесплатноИ?

_Добавлено через 13 минут 27 секунд_
кто меня слышит

----------


## pevek

Вах я себе свой сервак PW поставил надоело бегать на чужих! :good:

----------


## Big Smoker

Ужасная игра. В том смысле, что как наркотик. При этом в этой пустой корейской побегушке нету ну ничего интересного

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Смешно, *Big Smoker*, до ужаса смешно... В каких это местах там "побегушка"? 
Вполне классическая РПГ, с выполнением заданий, развитием персонажа и прочее, только онлайн...
Если нет интереса к данному классу игр, так и нечего помоями обливать :)
А то что как наркотик, так это говорит об интересности исполнения, а не о мифических недостатках :)

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> где можно скачать бесплатные двд игры
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 20 секунд_
> игры бесплатноИ?
> 
> _Добавлено через 13 минут 27 секунд_
> кто меня слышит


посмотри http://stopgame.ru/

----------

